# Siezed Backhoe hinge pins



## rock_breaker (Jun 12, 2021)

Finally got a seized pin on the bucket rolling assembly freed up this evening. It is the one near the dirt when digging and had not seen a grease gun in some time. My mistake was the old loaning your equipment problem. Back to the pin. It had seized so tightly that it sheared the 5/16" retaining pins on each end . Ultimately removed the grease zerk and sprayed penetrating oil into the joint. I believe holding the nozzle oriface next to the hole forced some oil into and along the dirt holding the pin.

I re-arranged some linkage so I could use a hydraulic cylinder to ultimately turn the pin in the tube on the end of the cylinder rod.

The pin will be driven out tomorrow, not sure if machining will be required but will have to make two retaining pins. 
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 12, 2021)

if you put some molybdenum disulfide grease in the gun when reassembling, it may be to your advantage
the M2SO4 grease is about the heaviest duty grease i have come across
it feels like little ball bearings between your fingers,
but good luck in getting the stains from your hands and clothing (or anything else it touches)
it is nearly impervious to water


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jun 12, 2021)

I regularly work on heavy equipment that is exposed to a ridiculous amount of salt. Usually my hollow ram puller with a fixture that fits around the entire pin is enough to remove a badly seized pin. For an extremely seized pin you will need a slice torch and completely cut thru the center of the pin and enlarge the hole as much as possible without blowing thru the side of the pin. As the pin cools, you can hear it make a snapping sound. After that you can just drive the pin out with a regular hammer and punch, no bfh needed. It really is amazing the first time you do it.


----------



## aliva (Jun 13, 2021)

Shootymacshootface said:


> I regularly work on heavy equipment that is exposed to a ridiculous amount of salt. Usually my hollow ram puller with a fixture that fits around the entire pin is enough to remove a badly seized pin. For an extremely seized pin you will need a slice torch and completely cut thru the center of the pin and enlarge the hole as much as possible without blowing thru the side of the pin. As the pin cools, you can hear it make a snapping sound. After that you can just drive the pin out with a regular hammer and punch, no bfh needed. It really is amazing the first time you do it.


When I used to work heavy equipment this was the go to method, if a hydraulic pusher wasn't available. 
I remember removing a track master pin from a D10 Cat with the hydraulic pusher. We hid behind another dozer in the shop and used the remote control on the pusher, when it did let go it shook the entire building, scary


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jun 13, 2021)

aliva said:


> When I used to work heavy equipment this was the go to method, if a hydraulic pusher wasn't available.
> I remember removing a track master pin from a D10 Cat with the hydraulic pusher. We hid behind another dozer in the shop and used the remote control on the pusher, when it did let go it shook the entire building, scary


Yes, I use the hollow ram as often as I can because it works so well. It is used most often for removing the 5/8 dia pin on rear truck suspension that captures tbe leaf spring. I weld a piece of 3/4" all thread to what is sticking out, run a washer and two nuts down to the ram, and it pulls right out. I don't even take out the cotter pin first. Just have to get a good weld on the two parts for this to work.


----------



## gr8legs (Jun 13, 2021)

rock_breaker said:


> My mistake was the old loaning your equipment problem.


It has taken me a lifetime to learn to say 'NO' when asked to loan tools. 

Loaned out the backhoe, came back (well, no it didn't) with a blown up engine ($10K)).

Aerial bucket truck, every time it went out it came back more broken than the last. 

And that's just the stuff that DID come back. 

'No' comes much easier now ~ it just floats off my lips and stress level much reduced. 

Aaaah . .

Stu


----------



## rock_breaker (Jun 15, 2021)

Ulma Doctor, You are certainly right about moly grease, the trouble here is the long time between applications!!! For you welding/pulling guys a pace-maker has ended that but I am going to see if I can drill and tap the 1" diameter pin. Alternative is 3.75 mile trip to neighbors shop.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 15, 2021)

pins are generally pretty soft underneath the hardening layer
sometimes a rosebud or cutting tip can make hard metal, dead soft


----------



## MikeInOr (Jun 16, 2021)

I would love to see some pictures of the operation if you took any?


----------

